# Combs



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

After all this years, my comb finally gave up on me. I checked Chris Christensen website, there are so many combs I don't know which one to buy. What kind of comb are you using ? Do you use a stripping knife ? I also checked the shears. Boy are they expensive ! For what do you use a curved shear ?


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Hi Janine, I think curved shears are used around the eyes and facial area, but I may be wrong.
I think Chris Christensen's Buttercombs were mentioned here somewhere on the site.
I also use a Madan Pin Brush (light blue) and it's FANTASTIC! No more struggle during the brushing.....and even my groomer complimented on how nice and shiny the coat is without any knots and tangles.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Janene here is the thread that I started when I asked about combs also. I have the CC Buttercomb, and then got the small face comb and the steel greyhound comb . I use these three everyday , the Buttercomb for the body, the greyhound comb for the legs and chest, and the small face comb is great for the mustache and eyes.




http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/51-maltese-grooming/186866-combs.html


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

This one is good for the legs especially between the legs and the feet.





It's hard to see the size , but I love this comb for the face.It!s small, with teeth close together to get the eye goop.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I have the face comb, the regular larger body comb, and the tail comb for topknot. Love them all.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Janine, I have several combs that I use for Emma. I have the Madan face comb and body comb that I do like but will eventually invest in the CC buttercombs as they are better quality. I also have the Greyhound comb that Deb posted a pic of and really like that a lot. My new favorite is the #010 CC tail buttercomb I just got...so perfect for topknots!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I love my Greyhound comb!


----------



## Brick's Mom (Apr 19, 2014)

May sound strange, but I use a human eyebrow comb for around Brick's eyes. It's small and easy to use in tight areas. The brush bit on the other side is great for brushing in a bit of corn starch to absorb eye tears.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

So I went overboard and ordered :

- Buttercomb tail # 10
- Buttercomb fine/coarse face/feet # 006
- Wood x-fine stripping knife
- Jasmine series 6" trimmer (shear)

I should be good for the next 10 years.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

I also use a eyelash comb to get any exudate from eye corners. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

MalteseJane said:


> So I went overboard and ordered :
> 
> - Buttercomb tail # 10
> - Buttercomb fine/coarse face/feet # 006
> ...




Or longer!! LOL!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

MalteseJane said:


> So I went overboard and ordered :
> 
> - Buttercomb tail # 10
> - Buttercomb fine/coarse face/feet # 006
> ...


:aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

It's hard to see the size , but I love this comb for the face.It!s small, with teeth close together to get the eye goop.[/QUOTE]

I love this comb too...


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Furbabies mom said:


> Janene here is the thread that I started when I asked about combs also. I have the CC Buttercomb, and then got the small face comb and the steel greyhound comb . I use these three everyday , the Buttercomb for the body, the greyhound comb for the legs and chest, and the small face comb is great for the mustache and eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cannot find the greyhound comb on the CC website so I called and they didn't recognize the name…..:blink:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

puppydoll said:


> I cannot find the greyhound comb on the CC website so I called and they didn't recognize the name…..:blink:


The Greyhound comb is another brand. If you google "greyhound comb" you will get websites that sell them.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

puppydoll said:


> I cannot find the greyhound comb on the CC website so I called and they didn't recognize the name…..:blink:


Laineeltd -- Search results

Here is where I got mine!


----------



## doggyluver5 (Feb 1, 2013)

Yes, Janine, Greyhound is the brand name of combs and they are about the quality of CC combs (at least the price is!). They used to call a "Greyhound" comb the one that has coarse tines at one end and fine tines at the other end. It is sort of like all tissues are called Kleenex if you get my meaning. I have a coarse tined 4 1/2" little comb and a fine tined comb the same length from Greyhound brand and love them. I'd say they are my most used "go to" combs for a bit of everything. They are really good to work with as they aren't so big for my little guys. I do have some CC combs that I love though, and one is the "greyhound" type that has extra long tines to get right down to the skin when my dogs are in show coat. The face comb is very helpful for finishing faces off (or removing goobers) and the tail combs (both coarse and fine tined) are a must for doing topknots and parting the hair down the middle of the back. The tail combs also work well if I want to comb the inside of the babies' legs when they are standing up (I like the reach on them because of the handle (tail)) or on the face when it is all messed up to get the tangles out with the coarse tailed one and to "proof" it with the fine tined one..

The curved shears are for cutting around the feet especially if you have the fluff in show coat to make them look all tidy and rounded. Check out a pic of a groomed show malt on one of the malt breeder sites. I leave all my pups with long hair on the legs so have to round then too to make them look nice. I think the ones I normally use are the 6" ones. CC used to sell a fabulous pair of shears that I use all the time. They had blunted ends so you could cut close to the eyes with out pinching. I noticed last year they had a really good price on them (reg $140 on sale for $70) but they were changing their lines of shears to different groups. Those shears used to be in their main lineup. I haven't checked lately as I have pretty all the shears I need now. I use those shears for absolutely everything!

What did you order the stripping knife for? Do you have a terrier? That is what a stripping knife is used for: on the backs of a dog like a Scottie. You wouldn't use it on a Maltese.

Have fun trying the new combs out and you will soon see what the various ones are best used for.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

The CC buttercombs are very nice. You don't need and shouldn't use a stripping knife for a maltese coat. I'd try to cancel that item before it gets shipped. Curved shears are wonderful for rounding feet and faces. Curved shears aren't necessarily a must-have but they do make life easier. You can cut curves with a straight shear, but it's easier when the blade is curved.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Too late to cancel the stripping knife, they already shipped. Boy are they fast. I ordered this to use on mats. The groomer I go to from time to time, uses this with mats. Thought I would try it. Can you use that on an Australian shepherd ?
I would have liked to get the curved shears too. But golly, the shears are sooooooo expensive.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I have used a matt buster type comb on occasion (when the babysitter didn't brush well enough), but I've never heard of using a stripping knife on a maltese either. Those are for wire coated terrier breeds like schnauzers, etc. I've been thinking about the butter combs lately too...you guys are all enablers!


----------



## doggyluver5 (Feb 1, 2013)

There are lots of different "mat busters" out there but mainly they cut the mat out which could result in a "hole" in the coat if you are growing the hair long. I use the Greyhound coarse tined 4 1/2" comb to pick at the mat after using some kind of a grooming spray (lately I've been using CC's Precious Drop which is meant for drop coated breeds or a new product by Ashley Craig called Restore). Just use the very end tines to pick at the mat. Most mats succumb to this treatment, lol.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

I have stripping knives from grooming my terrier who has crossed the bridge. I'd send that back.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

MalteseJane said:


> Too late to cancel the stripping knife, they already shipped. Boy are they fast. I ordered this to use on mats. The groomer I go to from time to time, uses this with mats. Thought I would try it. Can you use that on an Australian shepherd ?
> I would have liked to get the curved shears too. But golly, the shears are sooooooo expensive.



I think a soft-padded slicker brush (like the ones CC makes) come in really handy for stubborn mats. If you're looking for a less expensive but good quality curved shear, you can look into the Master Grooming tools ones from Pet Edge.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I agree, I only used it as a last resort and very carefully...can be hazardous to your fingers as well if you're not careful. After a week of surface brushing only (my friend loved her dearly, but obviously didn't brush her properly), I had to bust the mats and then take her in for a shave down, yikes!

here but mainly they cut the mat out which could result in a "hole" in the coat if you are growing the hair long. I use the Greyhound coarse tined 4 1/2" comb to pick at the mat after using some kind of a grooming spray (lately I've been using CC's Precious Drop which is meant for drop coated breeds or a new product by Ashley Craig called Restore). Just use the very end tines to pick at the mat. Most mats succumb to this treatment, lol.[/QUOTE]


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

MalteseJane said:


> Too late to cancel the stripping knife, they already shipped. Boy are they fast. I ordered this to use on mats. The groomer I go to from time to time, uses this with mats. Thought I would try it. Can you use that on an Australian shepherd ?
> I would have liked to get the curved shears too. But golly, the shears are sooooooo expensive.


I would have to agree with the others that I never use a stripping anything on the maltese. I do not know if you can use the stripping knife on your Australian shepherd, but if CC is nice maybe they can exchange the stripping knife for ICE-on-ICE. The ICEonICE is amazing for helping with mats. You can use it as a conditioning spray before you brush the coat, especially the legs and ears (cover the eyes when spraying around the face). Ice works great on stubborn clumped up mats if you do a heavy spray and work the mat out with your fingers. I can't live without ICEonICE and I have little bottles of it in every room (along with brushes and combs).

I use CC shears and think they are an amazing investment. I have both straight and curved, but I predominately use both the tiny curved and the longer curved -- for pretty much any shear work that I do. I know groomers that prefer straight over curved, so I think it really is a matter of preference. With CC anything you really can't go wrong.

How fun for you to have new grooming toys that should be delivered at your door!!!:chili::aktion033::chili:


----------

